# Flat vs Pitched Roof



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I've tried pitched, flat and just corrugated plastic laid on top with bricks holding it down. I've found no difference in how well the bees do. I will say that I enjoy my pitched roof hives better though. Kind of like a nice neighborhood or a shanty town. You can live in either but which one do you like better?

Mike


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have both types of roof styles, and no question the pitched roof sheds water the best, however I have flat topped roofs that I put several heavy coats of quality paint onto, and they are holding up just fine also. Just have to keep the flat roofs waterproofed as best you can.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

My hives have a flat roof on them. I did this to make them stackable. I haven't had to move mine yet, but when I do I figure 
about 8 or 10 hives would fit in the back of my truck with some 2x4s for dunnage support.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like flat better because:
1)it's easier to make
2)I can stack things in it.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Most of my top bar hives have corrugated plastic roofs as I made them before we started selling hives. The hives we build to sell have pitched roofs. They look great, but they are costly to make.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the pitched roof, because in the summer, the "attic space" and overhangs create a nice buffer from the heat on the top bars, and in the winter, that space can easily be filled with insulation. They are way more work to make, and they don't stack - but I don't need them to stack. I don't have enough lying around to need stacking.

Adam


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

A pitched roof made by a a retired person, a hobby bee keeper, and left over metal material.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks kind of like the roof to my house, makes me wish I had asked the roofers to leave their scraps when they finished the job. I'm finishing my first top bar hive (thank you Steven Ogborn for the help:applause and went with a pitched roof because 1) I like the look, 2) I don't plan on having to stack it and 3) I like the empty space above the bars. It cost a little more and took quite a bit more time to do, but I've got plenty of time before Spring.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I've done four with the exact same type of metal as in that picture (only mine is black). I considered doing it in the same arrangement as that picture - but ended up running it all the same direction as the ridge piece. Looks pretty sweet.

Adam


----------

